# My rally website is up!



## 89rallySentra (Jul 25, 2003)

Check it out, pics of the beater itself, the rally course in the backyard and a few other things.

www.mhpracing.cjb.net

BTW it's getting a paintjob this week, disreguard it's ugliness right now


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

Thats really awesome! I plan to go to driving school, and get my rally license. The sentra looks nice! I also plan to use a classic sentra as my future rally car. Good luck!


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

that's a really cool course you got there! I wish I had a back yard that big.. and an extra car. looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Umm, can I come visit you?


----------



## 89rallySentra (Jul 25, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Umm, can I come visit you? *


haha sure thing, it's not _too_ far!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

89rallySentra said:


> *Check it out, pics of the beater itself, the rally course in the backyard and a few other things.
> 
> www.mhpracing.cjb.net
> 
> BTW it's getting a paintjob this week, disreguard it's ugliness right now  *


Holy Crap!!! I'm not worthy!!! That's awesome! You rock. That's the coolest back yard I think I've ever seen! You guys have any little jumps? Are you suspensions not quite set up for that kind of load? If not I don't care you guys are still awesome and that looks like hella FUN!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

must own big backyard


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

nice stuff... i wish i had a car to beat around like that...


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

dangit... you're in indiana? where at? i used to live in bloomington. that would have been awesome to rally on.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

You're one lucky mofo!!
That track is crazy!!
Can I come over and play?


----------

